# 5d4 vs 1DX (which one to buy)



## TheDanishDanger (Dec 31, 2017)

Which one yall?

Will be used for wildlife/bird photography.  

Want excellent low light and ability to use high iso (6400+).  

Is newer 5d4 (30mp) really any better than the older 1Dx (18mp)??


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2017)

YEAH, the D5 Mark IV has moved up into the Nikon-like sensor performance range in most metrics.

Canon EOS 5D Mark IV vs Nikon D810 vs Canon EOS 1Dx | DxOMark

Keep in mind--there's more crop-ability in the higher-megapixel cameras than there is in 18-megapixel images...you can get by with a little bit shorter lens and have more crop-in capability with the higher-megapixel camera.

And keep in mind, Canon upped the 5D-Mark IV to the FLAGSHIP-level autofocusing system from the 1D series, so it's got that going for it as well, and 30-Megapixels seems to me to be a VERY nice size for the files...more than 24-MP, less than 36 or 45 or 50-MP, so...

Have you actually seen and hefted the 5D-IV?* It is one sexy beast!* 

It's built like a Rolex! It's soooooo comfortable in the hand. The viewfinder is super-crisp! It "feels" like it was built in a custom shop. It's a super-nice camera...and it has the size advantage: smallish, with no grip, or BIG and tall with the grip added; I view the so-called *half-height* type camera models as being better than the big, tall, always-has-the-grip-on-it-even-if-it's-not-wanted-or-needed cameras.


----------



## weepete (Dec 31, 2017)

^^ What that man just said!


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 1, 2018)

TheDanishDanger said:


> Which one yall?
> 
> Will be used for wildlife/bird photography.
> 
> ...



splurge on the 1DX2 .... you've already got a 500 f/4
www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless


----------



## ronlane (Jan 1, 2018)

For birds and wildlife photography (not video) and that 500mm, I would vote to get the 1Dx (1Dx mk II would be better) over the 5D mk IV.

My reasoning is the autofocus of the 1Dx for sports and wildlife. Being able to track a bird with it and the frame rate. There are plenty of people that will say that you don't need 14 fps and I would agree that I wouldn't typically fire off 14-20 images at a time but the time between the 3-5 that I did take could be the difference in a killer shot and an okay shot.


----------

